# Please tell me this is an aquarium plant!



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

The common name is Dragon Flame and the scientific name is Hemigraphis repanda and it belongs to the acanthaceae family. I have some of this plant that's currently sitting in tub of water waiting to go into one of my tanks.

I have come across quite a few sites and I keep getting different answers. Some say it's a terrestrial/bog plant yet others say it's an aquarium plant. Which do I believe?

Can anyone give me some info on this plant?

Thank you.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://reefshow.com/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=244


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

From Plant Geek: 
Dragon flame
Hemigraphis repanda
Pronunciation: hem-ee-GRAF-iss REP-an-duh
Family: Acanthaceae
Region: Unknown

Care
Not a true aquarium plant. Will rot and pollute your tank if left in. 
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=239


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies but it brings me back to my question: which do I believe?

In the link that Squawkbert provided, the site says that it's an aquarium plant that can be difficult to grow yet the link that hoppycalif provided said that it's not a true aquarium plant and it will rot if left submerged. I wouldn't mind trying it in my tank if it just had gravel as a substrate but with a soil under layer, the last thing you need is for it to start spreading roots through the soil then it dies on you. Removing it can be rather messy.

I guess I just won't add it to my tank.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

It will die on you.


----------

